# Lassen FT



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thursday night, I'm sitting in a hotel room about ten miles from the grounds. Cool and overcast but dry with a light breeze right now, but the weather report says that's all due to change big time overnight. Al Rocker reported on the national news we might get 12" of rain over the next few days with 40 mph winds tomorrow. Yikes! I ran this trial last year in the worst cold driving rain I have ever run in, now this. At least this one is the warmer Pineapple Express coming up from Hawaii.

It's a relatively small trial, I don't know the manpower issues, but maybe they'll postpone until Saturday. Of course weather reports have been wrong before.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

John, thinking of you down here in Niland. 85 deg F 

Jeff


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

labsforme said:


> John, thinking of you down here in Niland. 85 deg F
> 
> Jeff


You lucky bast__td


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open began with a triple with two retired in periodically heavy rain and gusty winds. The first bird down was the shorter retired in the middle thrown right to left. The second bird down was the long retired on the far left, thrown left to right onto the face of a mound. The flyer was the shortest bird on the right thrown left to right. The route to all birds involved heavy cover and channels of water to negotiate resulting in, when combined with the weather, a number of handles and pickups. 

Unofficial callbacks to the second series (19 dogs):

9,10,13,14,15,16,18,19,22,23,26,28,32,34,36,39,42,44,45

Second series starts with #16.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Derby Results:

1st - Dude - Lavin
2nd - Hawk - Zellner
3rd - Elliot - Young
4th - Reno - Charrier/Patopea
RJ - Tulla - Klinkers/Vandebrake
No JAM's.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Unofficial Open Results:

1st - Abby - Zalunardo NEW FC AFC!!!
2nd - Saber - Hatch
3rd - Shooter - Nichols
4th - Daisy - Fletcher
RJ - Comet - Harger/Patopea
JAM's:
Mozart - Dahlheim
Ivy - Crow and Walen/Patopea


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank you for posting, Judy! Congratulations to all the finishers of the Open - all such wonderful dogs! 

Special congratulations to David on Abby's win and new FC and AFC titles! That's just huge and so exciting! Way to go, David and Abby!


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words Kerry! And a big congrats to you on Dude's win, which I believe puts him on the derby list. He is going to be an up and comer. And I agree on the quality of dogs running this weekend, they are a wonderful lot.


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Congratulations David

You and Abby are a true inspiration to the sport.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, David and Abby! You 2 are quite the team!


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Yay!!!! team Abby and Dave.

Jeff


----------

